# Authentic Zenith wheels ?



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

Got these wheels from my dad he bought them from the zenith store in Campbell. What are some ways I can prove these are real Zenith? What are some differences from the fakes?


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

those look like 100 spokes and the spokes look to thick . Who sold them? And in Campbell What Zenith store? And when?


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Not real


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

My dad bought then back around 96 from the Zenith store in Campbell they are 100 spoke they gave him the option I know there real jus wondering what kind of things to look for when it comes to authentic zenith because I know I'll get a lot of doubts.


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

When he bought them they told him they can make 100 spoke now if he wanted them and he picked out the knock offs a chips rt there in the store. He even said the owner was showing pix of the 1st Zenith wheel he ever made.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

If there real authentic zeniths,the back of all hubs will be stamped with "Zenith Wire Wheel" And "Campbell Ca." along with a serial number.....like this.......If it doesnt ,its a bootleg.


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

DanielDucati said:


> If there real authentic zeniths,the back of all hubs will be stamped with "Zenith Wire Wheel" And "Campbell Ca." along with a serial number.....like this.......If it doesnt ,its a bootleg.


thank you for your help appreciate it!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MrRawgerz said:


> Got these wheels from my dad he bought them from the zenith store in Campbell. What are some ways I can prove these are real Zenith? What are some differences from the fakes?


around 96 jim was selling 100 spokes ......


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

DanielDucati said:


> If there real authentic zeniths,the back of all hubs will be stamped with "Zenith Wire Wheel" And "Campbell Ca." along with a serial number.....like this.......If it doesnt ,its a bootleg.


Found this stamped on the wheel appears to be his initials


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

MrRawgerz said:


> Found this stamped on the wheel appears to be his initials


I dnt see any initials besides the obvious (dot markings). If they dont have the stamp that daniel posted they are most likely not real


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

i was reffering to the jcrc there are no other stampings on the whhel wich is weird because they were deffinately purchased from the Zenith store


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

I havent had that many sets of zeniths but from the ones I did have, had the Zenith stamp on the hub.. it is kind of weird if they were indeed bought from the zenith store but from looking at the spokes and nipples they look chrome and not stainless. I see a little rust on the nipps too and none of my daytons or zeniths rusted (as least not that bad.. maybe a spec here and there buy definitely not the whole nipple). I always thought Zenith lined up their nipps like Dayton too but then again I am no Zenith expert. Maybe someone can shed some more light on it


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am pretty sure the first numbers are the date of manufacturing. Which if I am not mistaken would make it a wheel made in 1999.


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

yeah i just called wire wheel king he said not all wheels in that era were stamped and by those numbers they are most likely made by jim. like i said my pops bought them new from the owner but i know theres alot of questions out there so would like to get all the knowledge i can on them. about the rust it seems to be scraping off i think its just brake residue over the years im gonna try to clean them up real nice see what i got


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

MrRawgerz said:


> Found this stamped on the wheel appears to be his initials


stamped date clearly shows June of 99 so ur pops must own a DeLorean and traveled into the future and bought em then traveled back to 1996 with em :drama:




sorry to tell u this but they are not real Zs


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry my dude,There not Z's.........plus these were born on june'9th,1999,Your pops lied to you about getting them in '96................ive sold tons of chinas with this same letters(jcrc)








also a dead giveaway is the width of the spokes......Zeniths have thin spokes like no other wire wheel.....


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

lol i said around 96 im telling u he bought em there no bs


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

whats the date mean? zenith were manufactured in that time right? im gonna drive over to the wire wheel king let him take a look jus to be sure.


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

the date means they were made in 99' dont waste ur time or gas homie cus there not real Zs not hating just saying.......


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

not sayin youre hatin jus askin what the 99 means? were zenith not made then? i only live 5 min away so not waisting much


----------



## MilezDeep (Jul 18, 2012)

i use to work for zenith so take my word for it im telling u that there not real Zs. ur pops got took, dont waste ur time lil homie. :nicoderm:


----------



## MilezDeep (Jul 18, 2012)

DanielDucati said:


> Sorry my dude,There not Z's.........plus these were born on june'9th,1999,Your pops lied to you about getting them in '96................ive sold tons of chinas with this same letters(jcrc)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


listen to Denial Ducaca he knows his rims also


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:roflmao:


ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 652167


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

lmao! good one!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

another dead giveaway is the punch angles on the back of the barrel,where front spokes meet the nipples......there punched staggared.....like this..........


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

are real zeniths still made today?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

86 Limited said:


> are real zeniths still made today?


 Authentic Zeniths=No..................Zenith Quality=Yes(Wire Wheel King)...................and then you have the refurbished Zeniths which are.........well..........refurbished.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

those knock offs look chinese


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> those knock offs look chinese


Lol funny thing is Jim himself helped my pops pick these out these jokes got me Rollin tho


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

MrRawgerz said:


> Lol funny thing is Jim himself helped my pops pick these out these jokes got me Rollin tho


Well dat ngga jim got yo pops bigtime man

All u got is sum 300 dollar chinas


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok heres what happen take it from a OG who was around back then I used to chrome rims for him back in those days!

Back in those days if you went there and wanted 100 spokes Jim was not going to turn you down and not sell you a set of wheels!

He would order you a set of chinas and stamp them with black ink ZENITH WIRE WHEEL that was his way of getting the coustomer what he wanted!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

china'Z


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

HERE IS WERE TO GO IF YOU WANT OG ZENITH WHEELS NOW 
THE ZENITH WIRE WHEEL CO.
355 McGlincy Ln Suite-F Campbell CA 95008

SAME PH# THAT JAMES CRAIG HAD 30 YEARS AGO 408-379-3137

SAME PH# AS ON THE OG ZENITH BOX JUST A NEW ADDRESS

BUT YOU WONT BE GETTING ANY CHINA STUFF THERE!


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Good info on here.


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Ok heres what happen take it from a OG who was around back then I used to chrome rims for him back in those days!
> 
> Back in those days if you went there and wanted 100 spokes Jim was not going to turn you down and not sell you a set of wheels!
> 
> He would order you a set of chinas and stamp them with black ink ZENITH WIRE WHEEL that was his way of getting the coustomer what he wanted!


you sir make the most sense out of any one here. thats all i wanted was a LOGICAL explanation thank you!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Ok heres what happen take it from a OG who was around back then I used to chrome rims for him back in those days!
> 
> Back in those days if you went there and wanted 100 spokes Jim was not going to turn you down and not sell you a set of wheels!
> 
> He would order you a set of chinas and stamp them with black ink ZENITH WIRE WHEEL that was his way of getting the coustomer what he wanted!


Like we mentioned to mr rogerz from the beginning there still Ching Changs ,Chineths, Ramens,Bruce Lee's,Kung Pows.........:facepalm:


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

DanielDucati said:


> Like we mentioned to mr rogerz from the beginning there still Ching Changs ,Chineths, Ramens,Bruce Lee's,Kung Pows.........:facepalm:


stupid question....so what about the us inprinted in the wheel? still china? and according to your info jim was a scammer? sold bootlegs out of his own shop and put his zenith chip on bootleg knock offs?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

MrRawgerz said:


> stupid question....so what about the us inprinted in the wheel? still china? and according to your info jim was a scammer? sold bootlegs out of his own shop and put his zenith chip on bootleg knock offs?


"DOT USA" means they are approved by the Department Of Transportation to be used on USA Highways, Nuthing more.........Now if they were stamped with "MADE IN USA" ......well...its pretty clear what that means............

China DOT USA














Zenith MADE IN USA









Dayton MADE IN USA








It doesnt get any clearer than that...........


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

MrRawgerz said:


> whats the date mean? zenith were manufactured in that time right? im gonna drive over to the wire wheel king let him take a look jus to be sure.


Good info in here. I'm curious what wire wheel king tells you.


----------



## old school from 72 (Sep 7, 2008)

MilezDeep said:


> i use to work for zenith so take my word for it im telling u that there not real Zs. ur pops got took, dont waste ur time lil homie. :nicoderm:


 WOW so did I Whats your name??? You can P.M. me


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Good info in here. I'm curious what wire wheel king tells you.


yea im going to stop by when i get a chance although i did speak to someone on the phone when i called he told me that they deffinately did NOT stamp all there wheels specially if they were steel hubs and that if it was stamped usa it was not a china man wheel. he also said it is very likely i have wheels made from Jim himself, but i would like him to look at them up close. I can gaurantee they were purchased from jim himself there was only one owner before me wich was my pops he ordered them and were made bout 2 and half weeks later that is a fact.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

old school from 72 said:


> WOW so did I Whats your name??? You can P.M. me


 :shocked:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

MrRawgerz said:


> yea im going to stop by when i get a chance although i did speak to someone on the phone when i called he told me that they deffinately did NOT stamp all there wheels specially if they were steel hubs and that if it was stamped usa it was not a china man wheel. he also said it is very likely i have wheels made from Jim himself, but i would like him to look at them up close. I can gaurantee they were purchased from jim himself there was only one owner before me wich was my pops he ordered them and were made bout 2 and half weeks later that is a fact.



If im not mistaken the Hubs that were not stamped Zenith Campbell had a "S1" stamped inside instead. Correct me if im wrong somebody.


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

MrRawgerz said:


> yea im going to stop by when i get a chance although i did speak to someone on the phone when i called he told me that they deffinately did NOT stamp all there wheels specially if they were steel hubs and that if it was stamped usa it was not a china man wheel. he also said it is very likely i have wheels made from Jim himself, but i would like him to look at them up close. I can gaurantee they were purchased from jim himself there was only one owner before me wich was my pops he ordered them and were made bout 2 and half weeks later that is a fact.


look homie ur pops got took !!!!! there not real Zs there Chinas !!!!!!!!!!! sell em for 200 bux to somebody


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

I just summoned Jim's spirit through the Ouija, he said he hustled your pops harder.

Thank you MM


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

lol hasnt lowriding gone to shit? i was just thinkin bout that shit. no more Z's, nuthin but overpried D's, no more 155/80's at pep boys, no more remingtons, no more pro hopper, lmao it has gone to shit. Imma rewind 10 years ago when 155/80/13 McCleans w/ fat white remingtons cost me 600 to my door. I miss Keif. RIP tape to tape the boxies. that is all...


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

```

```



Coupe's and Z's said:


> look homie ur pops got took !!!!! there not real Zs there Chinas !!!!!!!!!!! sell em for 200 bux to somebody


I ain't with this Internet tough guy shit bro so have sum respect I ain't sum kid on here 
Talkin shit so stop being a pussy n Trynna get smart online u ain't proving nothin to no 1 shut ur broke ass up


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Los Compadres said:


> If im not mistaken the Hubs that were not stamped Zenith Campbell had a "S1" stamped inside instead. Correct me if im wrong somebody.


That's correct S1 for series 1


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

You can wish and wish and wish, you can twist the story back and forth all you want, fact of the matter is those are Chinas.


----------



## solid citizen (Jul 6, 2009)

DanielDucati said:


> Sorry my dude,There not Z's.........plus these were born on june'9th,1999,Your pops lied to you about getting them in '96................ive sold tons of chinas with this same letters(jcrc)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DanielDucati said:


> *another dead giveaway  *is the punch angles on the back of the barrel,where front spokes meet the nipples......there punched staggared.....like this..........


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> I just summoned Jim's spirit through the Ouija, he said he hustled your pops harder.
> 
> Thank you MM


:roflmao:


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

solid citizen said:


>


Hahahahah got to give credit when do now that's funny!


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

OGJordan said:


> You can wish and wish and wish, you can twist the story back and forth all you want, fact of the matter is those are Chinas.


 yall put to much on it actin like I spent my life savings r sumthin and there's no story twisting here I'm not denying any facts it's all good that's why I posted this question but these wheels were bought from Jim thats a fact now weather or not he sold bootlegs is can not be proven all I can do is wonder why he would jeopardize the integrity of his name by doing so?? After all he did put his zenith chip on the knock off.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Back then even China's wernt that easy to get.
Why do you think he went to Zenith to get 100 spokes?They wernt on every corner back then.
But you could go almost any were and get og 520's all four mounted and balanced for $100.
Tru spokes,Rays and Classics were sold in about three or four shops in every town in Ca. But they were bolt on's.
The new thing was hit on kos rims not showing lug nuts even Chinas were the shit.
If l only knew what l knew now l would of stocked up on all that.
l just barley sold my Tru's from 1979 on here a couple of months ago for $900 l paid $350 new!!


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Back then even China's wernt that easy to get.
> Why do you think he went to Zenith to get 100 spokes?They wernt on every corner back then.
> But you could go almost any were and get og 520's all four mounted and balanced for $100.
> Tru spokes,Rays and Classics were sold in about three or four shops in every town in Ca. But they were bolt on's.
> ...


 yeah the crazy thing is he went to Zenith cuz he likes Zenith he's old school he wasn't planning on getting 100 spoke Jim up sold him on those so may be he was trying to make a quick buck idk? Kind of crazy of that's what happend


----------



## jpkash (May 5, 2013)

id like to ask you guys something, im looking for some wire wheels, I called Charlie at wire wheel king, he didn't have any, he hooked me up with a guy named Ali at sinister, he said he has some usa made wheels, does he have good wire wheels , I was thinking I was straight because Charlie told me he was straight, can somebody help me?


----------



## jpkash (May 5, 2013)

you guys really seem to know your shit!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Ok heres what happen take it from a OG who was around back then I used to chrome rims for him back in those days!
> 
> Back in those days if you went there and wanted 100 spokes Jim was not going to turn you down and not sell you a set of wheels!
> 
> He would order you a set of chinas and stamp them with black ink ZENITH WIRE WHEEL that was his way of getting the coustomer what he wanted!


i remember seeing these on craigslist in san jose i believe


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

solid citizen said:


>


----------



## sanjo95116 (Feb 18, 2006)

jpkash said:


> id like to ask you guys something, im looking for some wire wheels, I called Charlie at wire wheel king, he didn't have any, he hooked me up with a guy named Ali at sinister, he said he has some usa made wheels, does he have good wire wheels , I was thinking I was straight because Charlie told me he was straight, can somebody help me?


Hit up mark from original zenith wire wheel co. In campbell 800-344-8218 or 408-379-3137 visit the shop original zenith crew working there


----------



## jpkash (May 5, 2013)

I didn't mention, I need FWD, or it doesn't matter. And thanks!


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

MrRawgerz said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> I ain't with this Internet tough guy shit bro so have sum respect I ain't sum kid on here
> Talkin shit so stop being a pussy n Trynna get smart online u ain't proving nothin to no 1 shut ur broke ass up


fool aint nobody tryng to act tuff im just saying there chinas and u actin like a lil bitch about it :ugh:


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

Mods please move this to Off Topic. This guy isn't asking a question he wants everyone to suck him off for having a set of "real Zeniths" sold by "Jim himself"... You got guys that know their shit better than anyone else telling you they're fake bit insist on arguing like a little child.


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

sanjo95116 said:


> Hit up mark from original zenith wire wheel co. In campbell 800-344-8218 or 408-379-3137 visit the shop original zenith crew working there


 LETS BE FOR REAL THE ONLY ORIGINAL ZENITH WAS JAMES CRAIG

MARK NEVER WAS A ZENITH EMPLOYEE JUST A WANT A BE


----------



## MrRawgerz (May 28, 2013)

nisra said:


> Mods please move this to Off Topic. This guy isn't asking a question he wants everyone to suck him off for having a set of "real Zeniths" sold by "Jim himself"... You got guys that know their shit better than anyone else telling you they're fake bit insist on arguing like a little child.


actually my conversation/thread has brought alot of usefull information to the light youre right there is alot of guys on here that know there shit i havent argued with anyone who has brought a logical explanation to the table. this doesnt mean i should be ok with ignorant comments that are made.and it doesnt change the fact that they were deffinately purchased from the Zenith store and if indeed they are fake then that means jim ripped people off wich is also "USEFULL INFORMATION". If you have learned nothing from this thread then may be you were just blessed with being born with all knowledge needed when you were born, but im sure someone else has gained knowledge from this topic.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

So Did Mark Bring Back The Real Zenith Wire Wheel Co From Campbell,Ca.?? I know WWK has the old zenith employees and they build bad ass wheels and Corky Owns The Trademark(Zenith Wire Wheels) and he isnt doing shit with it.......... and Johnny use to own Zenith Of California...So Now Mark Owns Zenith Wire Wheels Of Campbell California????



sanjo95116 said:


> Hit up mark from original zenith wire wheel co. In campbell 800-344-8218 or 408-379-3137 visit the shop original zenith crew working there





Wire Wheel King said:


> LETS BE FOR REAL THE ONLY ORIGINAL ZENITH WAS JAMES CRAIG
> 
> MARK NEVER WAS A ZENITH EMPLOYEE JUST A WANT A BE


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Shit is getting weird and interesting at the same time.....


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ABRAXASS said:


> Shit is getting weird and interesting at the same time.....


Lol yup


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

DanielDucati said:


> So Did Mark Bring Back The Real Zenith Wire Wheel Co From Campbell,Ca.?? I know WWK has the old zenith employees and they build bad ass wheels and Corky Owns The Trademark(Zenith Wire Wheels) and he isnt doing shit with it.......... and Johnny use to own Zenith Of California...So Now Mark Owns Zenith Wire Wheels Of Campbell California????


Glad I bought Daytons. No confusion there. :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Zenith Wire Wheels Of Campbell,Ca. :thumbsup: Good Stuff


ImpalasMagazine said:


> I'am currently working on bringing the name Zenith wire wheels Co back to Campbell where Jim Craig started the company. I have been working
> the last few years with the owner Lenny of The Wire Wheel King.I and a few of the original employees Decided to open are own shop and
> continue putting out that quality wheels for the lowrider community. if you have any questions please feel free to call 408 379-3137 and we will answer any Questions....


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Talking to Lenny is good if you are making and selling wwk wheels and their product but you are making zenith's now correct me if im wrong corky is the owner of that name isn't that the people that need to be talked to ?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> Talking to Lenny is good if you are making and selling wwk wheels and their product but you are making zenith's now correct me if im wrong corky is the owner of that name isn't that the people that need to be talked to ?


There's always a way around that......like when Johnny was pushing "Zenith Of California" instead of "Zenith Wire Wheels"....................Mark could name it "Zenith Of Campbell California"..........who knows..........personally as long as the quality is there like WWK/Dayton have I could carless what the name is.....Im sure everyone here feels the same.......


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

DanielDucati said:


> There's always a way around that......like when Johnny was pushing "Zenith Of California" instead of "Zenith Wire Wheels"....................Mark could name it "Zenith Of Campbell California"..........who knows..........personally as long as the quality is there like WWK/Dayton have I could carless what the name is.....Im sure everyone here feels the same.......


I hear you on that if the quality is there it could have any name Johnny had good quality in the beginning but fell off when he started having trouble weather they were legal or something else. Interested to see how this works


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

46'Areosedan said:


> Glad I bought Daytons. No confusion there. :thumbsup:


QFT :h5:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fool folks once shame on you. fool them twice shame on them.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

MrRawgerz said:


> stupid question....so what about the us inprinted in the wheel? still china? and according to your info jim was a scammer? sold bootlegs out of his own shop and put his zenith chip on bootleg knock offs?


Not saying Jim boot leged anything or anyone he was a great person he just gave people what they asked for!

If you got them from him he would stamp them. 
He never made 100 spokes.


----------



## En Sabah Nur (Jul 24, 2008)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> I'am currently working on bringing the name Zenith wire wheels Co back to Campbell where Jim Craig started the company. I have been working the last few years with the owner Lenny of The Wire Wheel King. I and a few of the original employees Decided to open are own shop


Well it sounds like that was your first mistake, maybe you should be working with the company that owns the actual Zenith name. Secondly, I would think that you as successful businessman would know better than to run around San Jose, with someone else's trademarked name, & claim to be producing genuine Zenith Wire Wheels. That already sounds shady to me. Also, why would Lenny co-sign you to take some of her employees & start up a business that in the end will be competing with hers?! I think even you would agree that that does not make very good busniess sense now does it? Maybe you ought to stop stepping on another companies toes & leave the wire wheel business to those who have been in business successfully since 1970. I would suggest maybe re-focusing your efforts into making sure your magazine ships on time & your subscriptions are up to date. Just sayin'. 


Besides, fuck Zenith, J.D. has already drug that name through the dirt; so why anyone else would want that name at this point is beyond me.


----------



## En Sabah Nur (Jul 24, 2008)

DanielDucati said:


> Mark could name it "Zenith Of Campbell California"


 :uh: :facepalm: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i agree. i think the name has already been drug in the mud to the point that there is still a big question mark over it. zenith wire wheels, zenith of california, zenith wheel corp. zenith of campbell, zenith of coker, zenith of zenith. its all the same shit.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

lone star said:


> i agree. i think the name has already been drug in the mud to the point that there is still a big question mark over it. zenith wire wheels, zenith of california, zenith wheel corp. zenith of campbell, zenith of coker, zenith of zenith. its all the same shit.


how bout u.s.aniths of washifas wire wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## ghostsd13 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## ghostsd13 (Apr 21, 2013)

zenith are stamped like their telling you.those look like chila 100 spokes with zenith chips,maybe your pops wants you to think they are zenith since you dont know any better.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

En Sabah Nur said:


> Well it sounds like that was your first mistake, maybe you should be working with the company that owns the actual Zenith name. Secondly, I would think that you as successful businessman would know better than to run around San Jose, with someone else's trademarked name, & claim to be producing genuine Zenith Wire Wheels. That already sounds shady to me. Also, why would Lenny co-sign you to take some of her employees & start up a business that in the end will be competing with hers?! I think even you would agree that that does not make very good busniess sense now does it? Maybe you ought to stop stepping on another companies toes & leave the wire wheel business to those who have been in business successfully since 1970. I would suggest maybe re-focusing your efforts into making sure your magazine ships on time & your subscriptions are up to date. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> Besides, fuck Zenith, J.D. has already drug that name through the dirt; so why anyone else would want that name at this point is beyond me.


well said


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

I wonder where the fuck that jd guy is hiding at :drama:


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> I wonder where the fuck that jd guy is hiding at :drama:


He's roommates with Nicky from Envious Touch and Keith from Homeboyz. They're renting rooms from the engraver that took everyone's money...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Keith had the good ass prices back in the day on wheels. bought a couple sets from him with no problems...


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

86 Limited said:


> Keith had the good ass prices back in the day on wheels. bought a couple sets from him with no problems...


And his coke dealer thanx you :thumbsup:


----------



## ghostsd13 (Apr 21, 2013)

you dont have zenith stamped in the hub somewhere?


----------



## Must_1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Interesting topic and a lot of vital information for up in coming builders, enthusiast, including pioneers who continues to inspire us all. :h5: Let's keep focus and remember that at the end of the day, we are here to share our knowledge and wisdom to others in hoping that they will continue to grow the game. That being said, lead on brothers!!!:drama:.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

This topic has some good info! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm going home and checking mine for made in USA


----------

